# ViP211 reboot issues



## ferd181 (Jan 4, 2008)

Having to reboot the receiver at least once a week, was unable to get a signal all day today. Reboot would not work, called dish and they were able to get us running. This is an on going problem at least once a week. We are on our 3rd 211 receiver since 8-30-07. Dish says it works now so it isn't an issue. Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Perhaps the problem is not the receiver but the lnb or the switch. What dish do you have? Does it have an external switch?


----------



## ferd181 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> Perhaps the problem is not the receiver but the lnb or the switch. What dish do you have? Does it have an external switch?


The HD is through our original Dish 200? system second dish is a 500. The switch is located outside and has tested OK each time although they did have to replace it about a week after installation. So far no issues today but we have not shut the receiver off. They have told me next time it happens not to reset but to call. Last night it took me 20 min both times to get to a person. The first person told me that they are trying to push too much info through the HD line.

Thanks
Fred


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

ferd181 said:


> The first person told me that they are trying to push too much info through the HD line.
> 
> Thanks
> Fred


:hurah: - Sorry - :hurah:


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

ferd181 said:


> The HD is through our original Dish 200? system second dish is a 500. The switch is located outside and has tested OK each time although they did have to replace it about a week after installation. So far no issues today but we have not shut the receiver off. They have told me next time it happens not to reset but to call. Last night it took me 20 min both times to get to a person. The first person told me that they are trying to push too much info through the HD line.
> 
> Thanks
> Fred


that makes no sense  if what they say is true why isn't it happening to other 211 owners? :nono:


----------

